# Can anyone here tell me how to identify Ball jars better..



## Andrewt (Jul 8, 2012)

Is this a dropped a?


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 8, 2012)

Is this where Ball formed the script from another company they bought to say Ball? I have never seen a script this thin?


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 8, 2012)

age]

 Is this a pontil scar?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2012)

No. It's a valve mark from an Automatic Bottling Machine.

 You may wanna look around HERE.


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 8, 2012)

OK, Thanks for the link![]


----------



## carobran (Jul 8, 2012)

You might want to get a Red Book if your interested in jars.


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> You might want to get a Red Book if your interested in jars.


 
 At amazon or something? Thanks!


----------



## coreya (Jul 8, 2012)

Direct from the author, The Red Book


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 8, 2012)

Everything you might wonder about or need to know about Ball jars can be found here...

 http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/directory

 Have fun! []

 ~Tim


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Everything you might wonder about or need to know about Ball jars can be found here...
> 
> ...


 
 Tim, thanks! I found out the trademark circled r means it 1975 or newer on the widemouth pictured!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2012)

Try this one:  http://home.earthlink.net/~raclay/DatingBalljars.HTML


----------

